
NIPS 2015 and Machine Learning Research at Google - rey12rey
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/12/nips-2015-and-machine-learning-research.html
======
deepnet
Thumbnailed Nips-2015 papers, sorted by top 100 concepts (a yearly LDA
analysis by Stanford's Karpathy).

A great Interface for browsing this years papers (& previous NIPS).

[https://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/nips2015/](https://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/nips2015/)

------
nl
BTW, the research in one of these papers shows how they pass the Turing test.
So there's that.

 _The quality of the generated answers of our mQA model on this dataset is
evaluated by human judges through a Turing Test. Specifically, we mix the
answers provided by humans and our model. The human judges need to distinguish
our model from the human... The experiments show that in 64.7% of cases, the
human judges cannot distinguish our model from humans._ [1]

Looks like we'll have to apply the first law of AI: whatever a computer can do
is no longer AI.

Edit: To be clear, this is Baidu NIPS paper, not a Google one.

[1] [http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5641-are-you-talking-to-a-
machin...](http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5641-are-you-talking-to-a-machine-
dataset-and-methods-for-multilingual-image-question.pdf)

~~~
cscurmudgeon
Ah, but it is not _the_ Turing test. The paper does mention that it is _a_
Turing test. The proper Turing test requires, among other things, live back
and forth with questions and not evaluation on a static data set. Interesting
research nevertheless.

